# back issues



## GWK (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello I am new on here and have a question. 
Back in April I hurt my back. I had a discsectomy in August and didn't work. I had a fusion at the L4-L5 on two weeks ago. I was wondering how many of you all have had back surgery and went back to hanging drywall and if you had issues afterwards? By the way I am 32 years old.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ironically I quit drywall and went to road construction where I damaged my L4/5 there. I continued to work there against my chiropractors advice,who I was seeing 3 times a week then,I went back to drywall. After hearing nightmare stories from lots of guys who had surgery I refused to ever do it,or put it off as long as possible,and still haven't done it. Granted my injuries aren't as bad as some but I learned all over again how to move,sit,sleep,walk to avoid more damage. I'm still a fully functional hanger just have to use my brain and not try to be superman. I feel for anyone in my position,or worse,because I know just how easily you can put your back out....a sneeze,using the bathroom,coughing while laying down...it's not hard to end up wanting to eat a bullet to stop the pain!! It's also a bit embarassing having to curtsy to pick up a tool:yes: PS: oxys and roxys are a sure way to destroy what's left of your back and your career!!!


----------

